# tip limit in Uber app



## montecristo (Aug 15, 2020)

A passenger told me he would tip me as much as the app would allow him, because it doesn't allow tips beyond a certain amount. He told me to swipe to complete the trip so he would make sure to do it right away, and he showed me how it would not allow it when he tried to enter a tip beyond the limit - it said something like "maximum tip allowed for this trip is $19.61" (I don't recall the exact number, but somewhere around there). He ended up giving me a $15 dollar tip (for a very short ride).

I wasn't sure what to tell him regarding the tip limit, I just guessed and told him it may be for safety reasons - maybe a driver gets a hold of a drunk passenger's phone or something like that. I had no idea it - the tip limit - existed before today.


----------



## montecristo (Aug 15, 2020)

I just looked in another thread and someone said the maximum is twice the fare, which would have been $16.98 in this case (assuming the fare means the passenger's fare), which sounds about right as to what the limit was.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I think the limit is 200%. They can go back in and add a second tip though (I've had this happen quite a few times) or call support to have them add an additional amount


----------



## PaysTheLightBill (Mar 18, 2020)

montecristo said:


> A passenger told me he would tip me as much as the app would allow him, because it doesn't allow tips beyond a certain amount. He told me to swipe to complete the trip so he would make sure to do it right away, and he showed me how it would not allow it when he tried to enter a tip beyond the limit - it said something like "maximum tip allowed for this trip is $19.61" (I don't recall the exact number, but somewhere around there). He ended up giving me a $15 dollar tip (for a very short ride).
> 
> I wasn't sure what to tell him regarding the tip limit, I just guessed and told him it may be for safety reasons - maybe a driver gets a hold of a drunk passenger's phone or something like that. I had no idea it - the tip limit - existed before today.
> 
> View attachment 663592


Yes, that's true. Just happened to me this past weekend. I had a passenger who wanted to tip me $20 and the app would only allow $17.93.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Get money apps, all of them you can think of, Zelle, Cash App, Venmo, Pay Pal, etc, etc. Print QR codes out on a piece of paper and have it handy. I even have a BTC, ETH, and ADA link on mine. If someone wants to tip more they can use that instead of Uber. I have had a few tip that way and even got a BTC tip.

Something like this:


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

The limit is in place as a fraud prevention measure. It keeps jackasses from taking a stolen credit card, creating a fake account with it. Having your friend give your fake account a ride, give friend massive tip at the end of the ride. Split the revenue. Repeat. 

Sucks that we can't have nice things, doesn't it?


----------



## montecristo (Aug 15, 2020)

FLKeys said:


> Get money apps, all of them you can think of, Zelle, Cash App, Venmo, Pay Pal, etc, etc. Print QR codes out on a piece of paper and have it handy. I even have a BTC, ETH, and ADA link on mine. If someone wants to tip more they can use that instead of Uber. I have had a few tip that way and even got a BTC tip.
> 
> Something like this:
> 
> ...


That's a good idea. I have most of those apps, but never considered the QR codes part.



Disgusted Driver said:


> The limit is in place as a fraud prevention measure. It keeps jackasses from taking a stolen credit card, creating a fake account with it. Having your friend give your fake account a ride, give friend massive tip at the end of the ride. Split the revenue. Repeat.
> 
> Sucks that we can't have nice things, doesn't it?


Yeah I figured it was something like that.


----------

